# UK trip from 15th September for two weeks



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

on the morning of Saturday, September 15th, our MH will roll out of the ferry from Rotterdam in Hull. Then we will be rambling around UK for two weeks. As usual for us, not much more is planned. Except that we will pick up my daughter on 21st in Oxford, where she is on a student's exchange. Then maybe visit my brother in London. 

So, if one of you spots the Euramobil from my avatar, having a Dutch numberplate, then just knock. 8) 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 103840 (Apr 11, 2007)

Haben Sie eine große Zeit, um Großbritannien zu bereisen. Wenn Sie Oxford besichtigen, parken Sie auf dem Randgebiet und nehmen Sie den Bus in das Stadtzentrum. Sehr nette Stadtlose Geschichte.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

@ madkoka:

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise! :wink: 

Just: What do you mean with "stadtlose Geschichte"? 8O (Better say it in English, my German seems to be insufficient... :wink: :wink: :wink: )

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Gerhard


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Boff said:


> @ madkoka:
> 
> just: What do you mean with "stadtlose Geschichte"? 8O (Better say it in English, my German seems to be insufficient... :wink: :wink: :wink: )
> 
> ...


I think , Boff , it meant "city history" as Oxford has plenty of it and is a beautiful place, one that I really ought to visit again! Hope you have a great time here in Blighty and that we get the Indian summer thats been talked about.


----------



## Alidel (Aug 14, 2007)

*Have a good tripin uk Gerhard*

Hope you have a good time in UK Gerhard. We have met many Dutch people on our travels in France and Spain. If you fancy staying in the capital city of Wales there is a lovely campsite at Sophia Gardens in Cardiff. The city is small and you can walk into the centre from the campsite. From the centre take the number 6 bus down to the bay with its restaurants, bars and the Millenium Centre with plays, art gallery and shows. Also the Glee Club for comedy.

Alison & Derek Roberts


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

rapidorob said:


> I think , Boff , it meant "city history" as Oxford has plenty of it and is a beautiful place...


Yes indeed. I have been there some years ago on a business trip, unfortunately not much time for sight seeing.

Basically we thought about visiting Cotswolds, can't remember having ever been there.

BTW: "Stadtlose Geschichte" would, literally translated, mean: "Cityless history"... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Gerhard

Greetings from the Cotswolds, I'm sure you will enjoy the area.

I'll watch out for you, if you want a good wildcamping spot and are near Lechlade at any point try >Here<


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*...and I am back!*

Hi all,

now I am back from my UK trip. We have enjoyed it very much. Weather was (mostly) OK, and except that we had to stay half a day longer than planned in Oxford due to a broken exhaust pipe, no problems at all. Thanks to the guys from ATS in Oxford for the quick and professional repair.

The campsite database will see some new entries from me soon. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad you had a good trip Gerhard. 

An exhaust is just a wear and tear item anyway that could go anytime so you did ok and got it sorted no probs.

Take care.

Johnny F


----------

